# Guess what happened to me today!!



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

...I got my first tattoo! My own design and I've been waiting AGES to get it done, I can't believe it's actually happened!










(A very happy) Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh wow... so very pretty! 

I need another tattoo... but I try and get them to signify something for me, and i'm running a blank at the moment! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah thats beautiful  i love it x 
and willow my lovely i really think u need a mouse tattoo  x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

That is lovely, so do you plan on having anymore? 
I have a rat head on my ankle, a pegasus on my shoulder, and a butterfly and tribal design on the base of my spine.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> sarah thats beautiful  i love it x
> and willow my lovely i really think u need a mouse tattoo  x


Of course! =oD And it would fit too, I have a kind of animal theme going on! lol

Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

very pretty - I have a guinea pig on my back and my partner's name also - might get another one done but it REALLY hurts lol :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats lovely, i have a scorpion on my hip and a butterfly on my upper back, my OH won't let me get anymore 
Though i have insisted on getting my butterfly personalised as unlike my other, i did not design it and have since seen it on about 3 other people, which i hate!


----------

